# Supernatural fiction suggestions?



## HelenSpringer (Sep 8, 2006)

Ugh, recently I've been going through books like toilet paper, and now I have exhausted my library of it's good werewolf, vampire, witchs, and what not fction! I'm into the Anita Blake series by Laurell K. Hamilton and the Rachel Morgan series by Kim Harrison and other ones like Sookie Stackhouse, so I am now on the hunt for more good superatural fiction, and all the ones I've picked up lately have been iffy... So I'm open to any suggested readings in this wonderful genre!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 9, 2006)

_Bareback_, by Kit Whitfield. Although it's called _Benighted_ in the US, lest anyone should buy it under the original title and pick up on the sexual connotation. (link here)


----------



## Hodge (Sep 9, 2006)

Ray Bradbury!


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 9, 2006)

Sci-fi books are usually a lot easier to read than non-fiction, history, or philosophy. If you can enjoy reading those, you'll probably find yourself reading one book much longer.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 9, 2006)

You're telling me. It took me about two weeks to read this academic book on the history of the Celts. Whew! But now I totally know everything.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 9, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> You're telling me. It took me about two weeks to read this academic book on the history of the Celts. Whew! But now I totally know everything.



With all your knowledge of them, would you still say Larry Bird is the best player they've ever had?


----------



## Hodge (Sep 9, 2006)

Ever since Larry Bird left the Celtics have been a joke. Kinda like the Raptors or the Nets. Or the Timberwolves... Jokes, all of them!


----------



## Cearo (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd say the Shaman series by C. E. Murphy is a good break from the Rachel Morgan series and the Anita Blake series.  I prefer Merry Gentry over Anita, but that's just me.  No vampires in the Shaman series, but some pretty good action and a kooky character.


----------



## PamHKyle (Sep 17, 2006)

'Floating Dragon' by Peter Straub
no witches, vampires, werewolfs, (and don't be mislead by the title either) but supernatural. It's rather Stephen King-esk


----------



## Mathazzar (Sep 17, 2006)

o.0 Uh...hello? What happened to Anne Rice? If you haven't read those then you know nothing of vampire literature. And for high-quality supernatural and eerie stories which don't resort to vampires and werewolves and other such cheap gimicks, you need to read the works of H.P Lovecraft.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2006)

Mathazzar said:
			
		

> What happened to Anne Rice?



She wrote increasingly crap books, found God, and now nobody bothers to read her.


----------



## Mathazzar (Sep 17, 2006)

Well yes yes, I meant before that! I was referring to her Vampire Chronicles.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2006)

Stewart said:
			
		

> She wrote increasingly crap books...





			
				Mathazzar said:
			
		

> I was referring to her Vampire Chronicles.



So was I. _Interview With The Vampire_, _The Vampire Lestat_, and _Memnoch The Devil_ were the only good ones. _The Queen of the Damned_ was a joke; _The Tale Of The Body Thief_ was extraneous to the series. The books after that were just repetitions of _The Vampire Lestat_ with different vampires' histories and became boring.


----------



## Mathazzar (Sep 17, 2006)

True enough, but my point stands either way; they deserve to be read by anyone who enjoys stories with vampires.


----------



## Cearo (Sep 25, 2006)

Anne Rice made the vampire tame.  They're boring now.  Ohh, sexy vampire's going to bite me then whine about it!  Who cares?

Now Bram Stoker's Dracula--that's a vampire worth remembering!


----------



## HelenSpringer (Sep 28, 2006)

I tried to read Interview with the Vampire but I thought it was very, very boring... so I never finished it ^^:;


----------



## Shawn (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't really read SF but I heard Danse Macabre was good.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 30, 2006)

Shawn said:
			
		

> I don't really read SF but I heard Danse Macabre was good.



It's not fiction though.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2006)

Isn't?


----------



## HelenSpringer (Oct 16, 2006)

oh i already is, and it is fiction. ^_^ its very good too, though a little smutty...


----------



## akizakura (Oct 21, 2006)

The Dead Zone by Stephen King!  A little old, I know, but I just read it and loved it (then again, I love the whole psychic powers thing!)


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2006)

Quietus by Vivan Schilling. It's about Kylie O'Rourke and her closest family and friends after a plan crash. She soon has different memories compared to the others about what happened, and what happened after. 
This was a chance find for me and its one of the best books I've ever read.


----------

